# Craftsman router switch wiring



## asri vaths (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a craftsman router (model # 351.175050). I had opened it to clean it and some wires came off the switch. I have the manual (i've left out the begin & end of url as it does not allow me to post links) 

www manualslib com/ manual/487004/Craftsman-315-175040

But the wiring in my router is slightly different and the switch module has more holes than wires & its not clear which wire goes into which hole. If someone has the same router can you please upload a pic that shows which wire goes into which hole?

Thanks,

Arvind


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Arvind. Not sure if this will be of any help to you, but check it anyway. craftsman-router-manual-anyone.html I took pics when I had mine apart. No idea if it's the same as yours or not, but ?? It might be close enough.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The extra holes could have been for a work light Arvind. I don't think there were any models back then with speed control so there should be one hot wire going to the motor and a neutral coming back. It may not make a difference which holes you use as long as they are on the right side of the switch. I would be concerned about them coming out that easily. Poor contact between the switch and the wires can cause arcing will will burn the contacts and eventually cause the router to quit working.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Arvind...you mentioned your router is slightly different than what is in the manual...

What do you see different...colors...?

Do you have a work light on that router...?

Does it have Variable Speed knob...?


----------



## asri vaths (Nov 18, 2015)

@Brian thanks for the link but mine seems to be a later model with variable speed.
@Chuck useful tip - I will keep a eye out for arcing.
@nick the colors are the same. The wires to the variable speed module r secure.
The switch has 3 sets of holes that i've labeled A B & C in the attached image.
Set A has 3 holes B & C have 2 each.

One dummy question i have is whether pressing the switch connects the 3 wires in set A
together, the 2 wires in set B together and 2 wires in set C together. I couldn't figure it out
with my ohmmeter. If that is correct it should not matter which hole of a set a wire is plugged
into. Or does pressing the switch connect all wires on one side of the switch together ie. A1, A2, A3
together and all of B1, B2, C1, C2 together?

I've also attached the manual page screenshot.

I might have to post the images separately as i've not crossed the 10 post limit.

Thanks a lot,

Arvind


----------



## asri vaths (Nov 18, 2015)

Uploaded screenshot of relevant page in manual & my routers wiring diagram.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't say for sure if I have ever seen a neutral wire that is affected by the switch Arvind. Normally only hot leads are switched. It may be that the switch is just being used as a connecting point to join all the neutrals. You would be able to test that with your meter. One of the wires coming from the light is a neutral and should connect together with other wires that are neutrals. It appears in the drawing that the power cord white wire and the yellow wire that connects to the light and to #4 terminal on the speed control are all part of the neutral circuit.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Many companies make "generic" switches/ pc boards & etc that fit multiple tools in their line to save a few bucks. That is why you have unused connection points. Have you tried looking on Sears repair parts website. I've found some helpful diagrams there in the past. They also have a repair clinic online.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

From your drawing, compared to the manual, it seems you have two REDs reversed...the one from the speed control and the one from the light...?


----------



## asri vaths (Nov 18, 2015)

I wrote a long post but it got erased coz the session timed out & i am too frustrated to type it in again. Thanks for the inputs everyone - it helped to hear a few thoughts to figure out shat was happening. Short version is that all A's are connected together as are B's & C's even when switch is off & the switch seems to connect B's to C's completing the path for the light & motor.

Arvind


----------

